# Question on Specto Gard Scour-Chek



## NorCal Goat Owner (Apr 8, 2020)

I have 4 new bottle baby goats and I was told I need to give them this SpectoGard Scour-Chek due to Scours.
Once the product came in the mail it says it’s for pig scouts nothing on packaging says it’s for goats.
Online it says pigs, sheep, cattle and goats.
Can some one help me out with this.
Did I order the wrong product?

Thanks


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

If your goats have scours, you ordered the correct product.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Sorry..double the dosage for goats.it gives the dosage for pigs


----------



## NorCal Goat Owner (Apr 8, 2020)

Well Thank You For the feed back.
I appreciate it.
Last thing I want to do is harm them.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yep, correct stuff.
Double the dosage it states on the bottle for your goat, give for 3 days, 2 x a day. 

How old are these bottle babies?


----------



## NorCal Goat Owner (Apr 8, 2020)

3 weeks


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

They may have coccicidiosis. A fecal would help you determine that 
Good luck with your babies!


----------



## NorCal Goat Owner (Apr 8, 2020)

Thanks


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

@NorCal Goat Owner - how are your baby goats?

SpectoGuard is a great product, it treats scours caused by bacteria (ecoli & others). Usually you would see bacterial scours in goat kids less than 3 weeks old. Around 3-4 weeks, goat kids become susceptible to coccidia which can also cause scouring. For coccidia, you need different meds. And lastly, a bit later, 5-6 weeks, goat kids become susceptible to worms/intestinal parasites, and that's another whole different type of medication!


----------



## NorCal Goat Owner (Apr 8, 2020)

The goats are doing great.
No other issues, specto gard worked great.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very good to hear.


----------

